# Such a deal...



## JoeV (Jun 3, 2008)

I have been accused of being cheap, but I prefer to think of myself as a "value shopper" instead. In my travels today I visited a Goodwill Thrift Shop and came away with the following three items for $4.70, which I consider a good deal, especially since the double loaf pan was in the original factory packaging for $2. Now I just need to figure what to bake in it. I think I need to learn to bake baguettes. The baskets will be proofing baskets for my La Cloche oblong baker when it arrives. I can hardly wait to get it. It's my Father's Day gift to myself.







Joe


----------



## babetoo (Jun 3, 2008)

great job. i like a good bargain myself. i have a blue enameled tea kettle i got for one dollar. 

best buy i ever made was a door wreath made of wood for 26 cents.

babe


----------



## Katie H (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey, Joe...the metal pan will produce the most wonderful baguettes.  I have the one you have and another that makes 3 loaves.   I've given some of my baked  loaves to friends who think I purchased them at a bakery because of the little "holes" that happen because of the way the bottom of the pan is made.

Congrats on your frugal purchases.  I applaud you!!!!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 3, 2008)

I have the metal pan too and the basket at far right.  Also have another double pan which is longer and thinner.  Good for you on your purchases, good bargains !


----------



## Calya (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow, that's an amazing deal. I wish I had the patience to look through stuff at Goodwill. Maybe I will try it one of these days.


----------

